# человек на всю Европу



## Transzlator

Hello, 

I'd be grateful if someone can explain this phrase for me from Chekhov's The Steppe: 

Ломоносов так же вот с рыбарями ехал, однако из него вышел *человек на всю Европу*. 

The Constance Garnett translation of this is: 

"Lomonosov set off with the fishermen in the same way, and he became a man *famous all over Europe*."

I just wanted to confirm that the bolded part literally means to be famous in Russian or is it implying anything else? 

Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Transzlator, well it's literally "a man for the whole of Europe". The phrase is put into the mouth of his character in 'The Steppe', but what does Chekhov mean here?  Well what was happening in Europe in Lomonosov's time?  It was the Age of Enlightenment, the Age of Reason.  This new age was also burgeoning in Russia, championed by Peter the Great, but Russia was considered at the time to be a long way away geographically from the main axis of intellectual and scientific enlightenment.     

If we look here, for example, Pushkin praises Lomonosov as a polymath, a man of learning in many different fields: “Соединяя необыкновенную силу воли с необыкновенной силою понятия,  Ломоносов обнял все отрасли просвещения. Жажда  науки была сильнейшей  страстию сей души, исполненной страстей. Историк, ритор, механик, химик,  минералог, художник  и стихотворец, он все испытал и все проник: первый  углубляется в историю отечества, утверждает правила общественного языка  его, дает законы и образцы классического красноречия, с несчастным  Рихманом предугадывает открытия Франклина, учреждает фабрику, сам  сооружает махины, дарит художества мозаическими произведениями и,  наконец, открывает нам истинные источники нашего поэтического языка...”  (А. С. Пушкин. О предисловии г-на Лемонте к переводу басен И. А.  Крылова, 1825)(source: magazines.russ.ru).

So Lomonosov, Chekhov's character in the story seems to be saying, turned out to be a polymath, a man very much in tune with the intellectual, scientific and artistic enlightenment going on in western Europe - a homo europaeus, if you like, "a man for the whole of Europe".


----------



## Maroseika

I think it really means "famous all over Europe". The context is very unlikely to mean anything like "in tune with European intellectuals":

– Хочешь вернуться? – спросил Кузьмичов.
– Хо… хочу… – ответил Егорушка, всхлипывая.
...
– Ничего,  ничего, брат… – продолжал о. Христофор. – Бога призывай… Ломоносов так  же вот с рыбарями ехал, однако из него вышел человек на всю Европу.  Умственность, воспринимаемая с верой, дает плоды, богу угодные. (Степь)


----------



## Bombist

Смысл этого предложения в том, что Ломоносов был простым человеком из народа, как те рыбаки с которыми он ехал, но сделал успешную карьеру и прославился на всю Европу. Выражение *человек на всю Европу * как и *рыбарь* в современном русском языке не используются. Сейчас сказали бы, что Ломоносов сумел *прославиться на всю Европу*.


----------



## learnerr

Maroseika said:


> I think it really means "famous all over Europe". The context is very unlikely to mean anything like "in tune with European intellectuals":


For me it does not at all mean "famous all over Europe" ("однако теперь его знают по всей Европе"). For me it means "as big as Europe is, a man filling Europe with his presence". This kind "sensual" thinking is a characteristic trait of our tongue, me seems… In fact, your variant would be illogical to me, i.e. disconnected (famous does not yet even "in good state").
So, I think this is a median between your and EM's meaning.


----------



## Maroseika

Learnerr, you really think the priest might mean something like "a man filling Europe with his presence"? This idea seems to me very untypical for a priest, let alone Lomonosov has hardly ever filled Europe with his presence.
I think this is just a noncely shortened "из него вышел человек [известный] на всю Европу", simple as that.


----------



## learnerr

Bombist said:


> Выражение *человек на всю Европу * как и *рыбарь* в современном русском языке не используются. Сейчас сказали бы, что Ломоносов сумел *прославиться на всю Европу*.


Я полагаю, что вы сейчас обращаетесь к известному и широко используемому, но, по моему мнению, ложному аргументу, о котором имеет смысл поговорить подробнее. Представим себе такой процесс: я читаю про какую-то ситуацию, затем я стараюсь приспособить своё понимание этой ситуации к известным мне положениям о том, что человек вообще может иметь в виду, о чём говорить и зачем. Как я могу проверить, что эти положения верны? Очень просто: найти самое простое для них выражение и постараться подставить его в текст, который я читаю. Теперь конкретный случай: когда мы подставляем выражения вроде "сумел прославиться на всю Европу", "прославился человек на всю Европу" или "однако теперь его знают по всей Европе", то интуитивно мы чувствуем, что получается ерунда. Почему получается ерунда? Можно сделать вывод: положения неверны. Можно сделать другой вывод: подставленные выражения не соответствуют приспособленному пониманию. Почему не соответствуют?

Вот как раз для ответа на последний вопрос и используется набор пустых аргументов. Во-первых, можно сказать, что написавший был гениальный писатель, а потому его язык обычным законам не подчиняется. Но язык есть язык есть язык, так что этот аргумент не работает. Во-вторых, можно сказать, что подставляемые выражения слишком "современные", не соответствуют "старому" языку. Однако такие слова, как "прославился" или "знают", использовались и во времена Чехова не хуже, чем сейчас. Так что всё-таки эти подставляемые выражения именно и были самым простым и естественным выражением предполагаемой чеховской мысли, но мы интуитивно чувствуем, что они не работают, что-то с ними не так. Следовательно, предложенная мысль была другой – может быть, чуть-чуть другой, но достаточно для того, чтобы мы почувствовали разницу.


----------



## learnerr

Maroseika said:


> Learnerr, you really think the priest might mean something like "a man filling Europe with his presence"?


I think it means rather, "big enough for that". То есть он как бы проник в Европу, стал частью кое-каких проявлений её жизни.

Я на самом деле думаю, что перевод этой фразы Гарнетт вполне может быть подходящим, если слова "famous all over Europe" предполагают впечатление, о котором я пытался сказать: что человек проник не столько даже в Европу, сколько в тот, ассоциированный с европейскими достижениями и культурой, образ жизни и мысли, который сделал его умелым человеком (а не просто знаменитым).


----------



## Bombist

learner, насколько я понял вас, вы хотите сказать, что фраза "человек на всю Европу" означает, что говорящий считает, что другого такого крупного деятеля во всей Европе не найти? Возможно такой оттенок действительно присутствует. Но как современный читатель я прочел этот оборот так как прочел. Изучающему русский язык нет нужды так глубоко копать - это слишком зыбкая словесная материя, чтобы даже те для кого русский родной могли ясно видеть все нюансы. Говорящий просто подчеркивает свое восхищение простым парнем сделавшим головокружительную карьеру на что указывает его известность в Европе - этого ему вполне достаточно чтобы испытывать глубокое уважение к Ломоносову.


----------



## learnerr

Bombist said:


> learner, насколько я понял вас, вы хотите сказать, что фраза "человек на всю Европу" означает, что говорящий считает, что другого такого крупного деятеля во всей Европе не найти?


Нет, этого я не имел в виду. Ни в малейшей степени.
Скажем так: я вижу здесь не столько выражение того, что его по всей Европе знают, сколько того, что он этой самой Европы достоин. Со всеми качествами, которые следуют из этого описания: способность работать, тонкий ум, разумный подход к вещам и другое (о. Христофор суммирует эти качества фразой, которая следует сразу после обсуждаемой). Для выражения этого смысла выбранная Чеховым фраза — по-моему, кратчайшее средство: не понадобился ни глагол, ни прилагательное в роли сказуемого. Я, к сожалению, очень далеко не Чехов, так что с первого раза выразить моё понимание мне было трудно.


----------



## Bombist

learnerr said:


> Нет, этого я не имел в виду. Ни в малейшей степени.
> Скажем так: я вижу здесь не столько выражение того, что его по всей Европе знают, сколько того, что он этой самой Европы достоин. Со всеми связанными с этим добавлениями (умение работать, тонкий ум, разумность отношения к жизни и прочее). Для выражения этого смысла выбранная Чеховым фраза — по-моему, кратчайшее средство: даже не понадобился ни глагол, ни прилагательное в роли сказуемого. Я, к сожалению, очень далеко не Чехов, так что с первого раза выразить моё понимание мне было трудно.


В смысле Ломоносов сравнялся с европейцами? Встал в один ряд с европейскими великими учеными и даже их превзошел? Вполне возможно. Одно могу сказать точно - Transzlator наверняка пожалеет что задал этот вопрос!)))


----------



## Bombist

Transzlator, у этой фразы есть оттенок бравады, гордости за своего согражданина. Эта фраза может быть изменена так "ОДИН на всю Европу", т.е. такого второго в Европе не нашлось. Но это не значит что нельзя сказать "прославился на всю Европу" - ведь слава приходит именно к первым.


----------



## learnerr

Bombist said:


> В смысле Ломоносов сравнялся с европейцами? Встал в один ряд с европейскими великими учеными и даже их превзошел?


Понимаете, мне кажется малоосмысленным и малооправданным понимание человека в социальных терминах (прославился, встал в один ряд, и так далее). Оно малоописательно. То есть когда мы говорим про общество в целом, то оно в самый раз, но когда мы пытаемся описать отдельного человека, как он может себя вести или как ему имеет смысл себя вести, или как люди ведут себя в действительности, то такое выражение мало затрагивает то, что оно описывает; чтобы затрагивать действительность и быть интересным, оно должно касаться в первую очередь не социального положения человека, а содержания его реальных действий.


> Вполне возможно. Одно могу сказать точно - Transzlator наверняка пожалеет что задал этот вопрос!)))


«Спрашивать всегда имеет смысл. Отвечать — не всегда.» (точную цитату не помню)


----------



## learnerr

Bombist said:


> Transzlator, у этой фразы есть оттенок бравады, гордости за своего согражданина. Эта фраза может быть изменена так "ОДИН на всю Европу", т.е. такого второго в Европе не нашлось. Но это не значит что нельзя сказать "прославился на всю Европу" - ведь слава приходит именно к первым.


Мне не хотелось бы, чтобы вы воспринимали мои сообщения как безусловное обязательство изменить свою точку зрения (надеюсь, что этого и не происходило). Что касается оттенка бравады — смысла "один на всю Европу" я лично тоже не нахожу, да мне к тому же и кажется, как и Маросейке, что он был бы неуместен (я поначалу неудачно выразился с "filling with his presence", я имел в виду эти слова в глубоко переносном смысле, то есть без выражения какого-либо превосходства или власти со стороны Ломоносова).


----------



## Bombist

learnerr, я с трудом вас понимаю. Transzlator с его английским мне дается куда проще чем вы.)


----------



## Transzlator

Bombist said:


> Одно могу сказать точно - Transzlator наверняка пожалеет что задал этот вопрос!)))



No, not at all  Thank you very much for the responses. I have learned a lot. So basically the Russian is much more resonant and suggestive than the English translation here implies. My motivation for asking was I could not see, in my own reading, why Garnett chose the translation "famous all over Europe". Because, as is clear from the discussion, this is not really what the Russian is actually saying. And I found the construction of the phrase odd. But I understand a little better now. The Steppe is a strange story and I am trying to understand it better.


----------



## learnerr

Bombist said:


> learnerr, я с трудом вас понимаю. Transzlator с его английским мне дается куда проще чем вы.)


Скажем так: то, что Нильс Бор разработал первую квантовую теорию атома (как он действовал, когда разрабатывал её, о чём думал, что делал), и то, что он стал признанным учёным и лауреатом Нобелевской премии, — не одно и то же. Эту разницу я и имею в виду.


----------



## learnerr

Transzlator said:


> Because, as is clear from the discussion, this is not really what the Russian is actually saying. And I found the construction of the phrase odd.


The Russian sentence _is_ rather suggestive than one with any actual stabilised meaning, and Garnett's interpretation is one of those suggestions that certainly arises, but I think that, since the phrase is suggestive, it is much wiser to search for its meaning in the context and try to guess, looking whether the guess fits good. That is the position that I am defending, thank you that you helped me to formulate it.


----------



## Bombist

Transzlator said:


> No, not at all  Thank you very much for the responses. I have learned a lot. So basically the Russian is much more resonant and suggestive than the English translation here implies. My motivation for asking was I could not see, in my own reading, why Garnett chose the translation "famous all over Europe". Because, as is clear from the discussion, this is not really what the Russian is actually saying. And I found the construction of the phrase odd. But I understand a little better now. The Steppe is a strange story and I am trying to understand it better.


На самом деле это действительно уникальное, единичное выражение и оно не типично для русского языка, а потому может быть понято по-разному даже русскоговорящими, как вы сегодня успели убедиться, хотя переводчик не соврал в целом. Я не так давно закончил читать Марка Твена "Приключения Гекльберри Финна" - оказалось что Джим говорит с особым негритянским акцентом и в русском переводе он полностью отсутствует! То же касается и ряда других персонажей. Весь этот колорит недоступен даже в лучшем переводе. Так что это проблема любого переводчика - передать все оттенки.


----------



## Bombist

learnerr said:


> Скажем так: то, что Нильс Бор разработал первую квантовую теорию атома (как он действовал, когда разрабатывал её, о чём думал, что делал) и то, что он стал признанным учёным и лауреатом Нобелевской премии, — не одно и то же. Эту разницу я и имею в виду.


It's over my head - говорю эту фразу уже второй раз за день.)


----------



## SamSim-18

И вариант  				 				 					 						 	*Maroseika* и вариант  				 				 					 						 	*Enquiring Mind* мне кажутся правильными, хотя они и разные. Это выражение не имеет точного, однозначного толкования.


----------



## Transzlator

learnerr said:


> The Russian sentence _is_ rather suggestive than one with any actual stabilised meaning


 
I think that is a good way of putting it, that it does not have a “stabilised” meaning. The whole story is like that. Not only the meaning, the shifts in perspective, time, consciousness, images, etc. are all not stable. 



Bombist said:


> На самом деле это действительно уникальное, единичное выражение и оно не типично для русского языка, а потому может быть понято по-разному даже русскоговорящими, как вы сегодня успели убедиться, хотя переводчик не соврал в целом.



Yes. I was not sure initially if the phrase really is unusual, which was my feeling, or if it was just an expression I didn’t know, which was why I asked for help to clarify it here. Thank you once again!


----------



## learnerr

SamSim-18 said:


> Это выражение не имеет точного, однозначного толкования.


Формально да, но, во-первых, если ни одно из установившихся толкований не подходит, то естественно считать, что наиболее правдивым является какое-либо неустановившееся толкование, которое не имеет устойчивого выражения в языке и в системе наших понятий; во-вторых, я думаю, что имеет смысл рассчитывать на то, что Чехов обращался к чему-то интересному для наших суждений о природе человека, и последующая фраза о. Христофора, где он замечает, какие качества человека угодны богу, это подтверждает – следовательно, имеет смысл толковать её в направлении, связанным с качествами и действиями самого Ломоносова как человека.


----------



## Bombist

Ps В русском есть еще такое выражение как "греметь на весь мир/Европу" если погуглить то можно обнаружить: 

Наш театр гремит на всю Европу.

Аршавин: сейчас "рубин" гремит на всю Европу.

Имя ученого Столетова гремит на весь Мир.

Во всех этих случаях речь идет о мировой или общеевропейской славе. Так что "человек на всю Европу" это всего лишь выразительная вариация на тему... Не вижу тут причин искать черную кошку в темной комнате.


----------



## learnerr

Ну вот, а я не вижу никаких причин истолковывать это выражение именно так. Ведь ничего подобного слову «гремит» там не было, так ведь? Так что такое толкование выглядит только лишь как подгон под привычные термины: мол, если уж говорить про человека и про Европу, то полагается подразумывать его прославленность. Вопрос только такой: а зачем? У таких общепринятых обобщений нет продолжения, они бесполезны; и если бы предполагалось писать только про те обобщения и характеристики ситуаций, которые без особой причины стали общим местом, то писать произведения и вовсе не было бы смысла. Про человека (про человека вообще) можно сказать много чего действительно интересного — того, что имеет последствия, из чего можно делать дальше выводы и задавать вопросы. Тогда уже и в написании литературы есть смысл. А здесь именно такое интересное выходит прямо из формулировки: Ломоносов стал человеком, умеющим работать над своими знаниями. Зачем здесь Европа? А большей частью упомянута по ассоциации, я думаю.


----------



## Bombist

learnerr, мы имеем дело всего лишь с фразеологизмом использованным в бытовом разговоре, а не с глубокомысленным высказыванием философа или проповедника. Так что давайте относиться к нему именно так как оно того заслуживает. "Человек на всю Европу" может значить то что этот человек достаточно велик и соответственно пользуется доброй славой. Можно конечно порассуждать над тем насколько именно Ломоносов был велик, в каких отношениях он был с Европой, с наукой, с властью, но ведь очевидно же, что его имя всплыло в разговоре случайно, так сказать, к слову!


----------



## learnerr

Bombist said:


> Можно конечно порассуждать над тем насколько именно Ломоносов был велик, в каких отношениях он был с Европой, с наукой, с властью, но ведь очевидно же, что его имя всплыло в разговоре случайно, так сказать, к слову!


Да, конечно. Но ведь в рассказе все мелочи важны. Он состоит из мелочей. «Насколько именно Ломоносов велик» — этого вопроса я не касался.
Насчёт перевода этих четырёх слов Констанцией Гарнетт — ещё раз повторюсь, он не выглядит для меня чем-то априори нехорошим для тех целей, которые она имела или могла бы иметь. Но ведь я говорю про русскую фразу.


----------



## Bombist

learnerr said:


> Да, конечно. Но ведь в рассказе все мелочи важны. Он состоит из мелочей. «Насколько именно Ломоносов велик» — этого вопроса я не касался; собственно, я пытаюсь сказать, что, по моему мнению, этого вопроса не касался и персонаж Чехова.
> Насчёт перевода этих четырёх слов Констанцией Гарнетт — ещё раз повторюсь, он не выглядит для меня чем-то априори нехорошим для тех целей, которые она имела или могла бы иметь. Но ведь я говорю про русскую фразу.


Фраза брошена простым человеком который что-то такое слышал о неком Ломоносове который как сказал бы Аршавин - гремит на всю Европу. Но так как мужик в школе наукам учен не был, опустил одно слово, вот и получилась колоритная простовато-угловатая фраза которая в произведении Чехова обрела бессмертие. Фраза только подчеркивает, что Ломоносов вышел из низов, из простых людей, из вот таких как этот мужик.


----------



## learnerr

Bombist said:


> Но так как мужик в школе наукам учен не был, опустил одно слово, вот и получилась колоритная простовато-угловатая фраза которая в произведении Чехова обрела бессмертие.


Вот про этот аргумент колорита я и говорил, что он ложный. Попробуйте вставить слово — какое бы слово вы ни имели в виду, — увидите, что получится, скорее всего, не очень хорошо, но во всяком случае что-то другое. Не потому, что Чехов обладает какой-то магией, называемой «колоритом», из-за которой фраза должна была «обрести бессмертие» (не знаю, что вы имели под этим в виду… фразы — не люди, причём здесь бессмертие?), а потому, что сама по себе авторская фраза, без всякого добавленного слова, обладает смыслом, более чем подходящим всему контексту. Каким смыслом? Пересказать трудно, можно только попытаться приблизительно описать. Кто сказал, что смыслы можно однозначно характеризовать — ведь мы, люди, ведём себя и думаем неоднозначно, а смысл и определяется тем, что человек внутренне думает, прочитавши предложение.

Мужик, кстати говоря, был попом, так что наукам-то учился… Но это уже другой разговор.


----------



## Maroseika

learnerr said:


> человек проник не столько даже в Европу, сколько в тот, ассоциированный с европейскими достижениями и культурой, образ жизни и мысли, который сделал его умелым человеком (а не просто знаменитым).


И это все подумал и сказал плачущему на телеге мальчишке уездный священник? То есть выходит так:

 Ничего,  ничего,  брат… – продолжал о. Христофор. – Бога призывай… Ломоносов так  же вот с  рыбарями ехал, однако проник в ассоциированный с  европейскими достижениями и культурой образ жизни и мысли, который  сделал его умелым человеком.  Умственность, воспринимаемая с верой, дает плоды, богу угодные.

Воля ваша, но я тут вижу лишь живую речь со свойственными ей обрывами и недоговорками.


----------



## learnerr

Maroseika said:


> Воля ваша, но я тут вижу лишь живую речь со свойственными ей обрывами и недоговорками.


Я тоже, как я уже и говорил по-английски, повторяя за Transzlator (речь с недоговорками = suggestive language). Вопрос в том, что именно недоговорено священником, когда он обращался к мальчишке, это раз; во-вторых, вопрос в том, что именно было недоговорено Чеховым, когда он этими же самыми словами обращался к читателю. Ведь вы же тоже стали восстанавливать недоговорённое. Я полагаю, что в обоих случаях это было то, что я описал и вы повторили. Все эти вещи и ассоциации не нужно долго обдумывать во время речи, они приходят естественно.


----------

